# Connecting Laptop to TV



## staffingpro (Mar 12, 2008)

I know this has been done but not sure where to start or how to do It. I would like to connect my laptop to my HDTV through a wireless network I have in my home. I also have a sony Wii that is supposed ot be connected by Netflex sometime this year and was led to believe that I could run things through the WII as it has a wireless connection. Look forward to an info provided. Gary


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a similar setup but with a PS3. The console recognises my laptop as a media source from which it will play specified file types, it won't play everything on the laptop.
If I have a film rental which I may have on my laptop,the PS3 will play it but the quality is not very good even if copied over. 
If I have too I physically connect my lappy through the VGA port on the TV.

If your TV has a ethernet port then you could then you could hard wire it to your Laptop.

As far as using your Wii (I want one,I want one NOW!) to send netflix movies to your laptop I doubt if you could as like the PS3 it draws in information from sources not transmits them, except to your TV and thats hard wired.

However, not having a Wii ( did I mention I wanted one?) I don't know if its possible to connect a ethernet cable from it to your laptop wherever it is.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

The idiots at the store said they only knew about doing it with a wired connection 

My son did it somehow but he said he did it with a device like a "Rabbit" but also his laptop had an "S" output which mine does not.

So if there is a way I would like to know how also unless this costs too much


----------



## thoffland (May 13, 2009)

Not sure if this helps, but I use ORB media center in my house. I can play music, photos and video from my computers through the Wii which is connected to my plasma tv. The only problem is that it goes through the Opera browser which is limited to Flash 8 I believe, so it's not the best quality. You'll also have to mess with your streaming settings to keep it from buffering all the time during a movie.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/8421552.stm


----------

